# Vaccine components?



## rthames052006 (Sep 8, 2011)

hello all:

I am wondering if anyone can point me to a reference or link for this...

The IPV cpt code 90713 where do I find out how many vaccine components there are in this? 

Thanks... 
__________________


----------



## Rperry (Sep 8, 2011)

Vaccine	Vaccine Substance
CPT Code	Immunization Administration Code(s)
IPV vaccine	90713	90460 (for the first and only vaccine component)
Hib Vaccine
	90645
	90460 (for the first and only vaccine component)
Hepatitis B Vaccine	90744
	90460 (for the first and only vaccine component)
Rotavirus (Rotateq) vaccine	90680	90460 (for the first and only vaccine component)
Pneumococcal (Prevnar-13) vaccine	90670
	90460 (for the first and only vaccine component)


----------

